# How to Sound Like Maurice Ravel



## borisb2 (Apr 1, 2020)

Not sure if that has been posted:


----------



## Rob (Apr 1, 2020)

love Nahre...


----------



## SergeD (Apr 1, 2020)

Thanks for that very nice and informative video. Strangly, despite she captured very well the spirit of Ravel, her piece reminds me more of Satie.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Apr 1, 2020)

She has a few How to Sound likes. Excellent channel.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 1, 2020)

Rob said:


> love Nahre...


I met her up in Toronto a while back and we chatted about her doing a clinic at the music store I work at. She's amazing. Relatable, talented, super smart, and current. And super humble. I showed her the Nord Grand and she played it a little bit but turned DOWN the volume on the PAs when she did so (unlike so many much less talented customers who crank Moonlight Sonata- argggg).


----------



## Rob (Apr 1, 2020)

amazing human being... extremely talented, very very good pianist, really serious in everything she does. And with this incredible ability to analyze and deconstruct musical styles. I have nothing but admiration for her


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Apr 2, 2020)

I feel like on one hand she can point out some of their "flavors" but her writing doesn't emulate them well - which is probably for the best. her playing is fresh as always


----------

